# American school - Hurghada



## betterlatethannever

Hi I am moving to Hurghada next week with my partner and daughter but cant find much info on the American school there. Can anyone help please?


----------



## queenie40something

Hi there is lots of info on schools on the sister site Schools in Egypt - Page 6


----------



## j4hurghada

I live in hurghada and have 2 children that go to summer camp here, the schools start in september.
There is sunrise school that is american coriculum.
But us being English we are going to send ours to the red sea school that will be doing the GCSE exams.
The teacher is very well qualified and even at summer camp i can see a big improvment with my two childrens English and spellings.


----------



## GM1

Where is the Red Sea school located??? I am living in Hurghada for 9 years, but never heard about this school! My children were in El Gouna international school, they do IGCSE exams.


----------

